# NaPali Kauai Club



## Kauai Kid (Jun 24, 2014)

Na Pali Kauai Club owns one or two condos at Alii Kai.  Jim Wyndham, the principal and only manager has really mismanaged and bungled things up.

He promised to get the 2014 Invoices out on June 4, 2014.  Six months late.

True to form, as of Tue June 24, I've received nothing from him.  No responses to emails, phone calls 713-931-1497 or his cell 206-356-6856.  Never has the brains to let owners the reason for a six month delay.  

I've sent all the info I have to the Texas Attorney General's Office of Consumer Protection for their help.  We'll see if he ignores them too.

Something stinks to high heaven when a firm won't send a bill.  :annoyed:

There are three management companies for Alii Kai Resort at Princeville.  Grand Pacific a five star management firm, Na Pali Kauai Club, and one other I don't recall right now.  


Pit Bull Hartman


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2014)

This one is really strange. Usually the mismanagement starts AFTER they get
Your money.


----------



## Sandy (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi 

I also had various problems with Jim communicating over the years when we owned the resort.  It was frustrating, to say the least.  Finally, he did not deposit our week into II, but we had paid for its use.  

In frustration, I let the week go some years back.  Perhaps that was a mistake if they eventually sell the resort and actually have some proceeds to distribute to the owners. I do hope so for the sake of the current owners.  

I like to stay in the loop on this resort because it is in such a wonderful place. I have fond memories of the two times I stayed there!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 25, 2014)

I put in a formal complaint to the Better Business Bureau of Houston today.

Sterling


----------



## CT Peach (Jul 10, 2014)

I paid my 2013 maintenance fees and II dues to NPKC in December 2012 and in February 2013 I found out that my week was never deposited and my dues were never paid to II.  I spent months emailing, calling and sending registered letters to Mr. Jim Windham with no response. Finally in February 2014 my week was deposited but no dues paid to II so I still can't do an exchange.  I'm on the verge of paying the dues myself so I can use my week. I still haven't seen a bill for 2014 maintenance fees.  Meanwhile, I've followed Sterling's lead and filed a complaint with the Texas Attorney General/Consumer Protection Division on July 7th.  I'll have to see what happens next.


----------



## Sandy (Jul 10, 2014)

CT, 

Your situation sounds similar to mine a few years back. My efforts to get it resolved did not pan out, and although I paid my fees, I lost the use of the week through II. 

 I did not follow up because of pressing personal problems, and let it pass.  As a result, I eventually gave up the ownership informally by not paying for the future year's usage.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 11, 2014)

I contacted Jim Wyndams manager on Kauai, Gerry Arin, 808-346-3499 and asked for help.  Please contact her also.  

She can't reach him either but doesn't think he is dead.  :annoyed:  We were at NPP one time and the power company was about to shut off the energy because Wyndham hadn't paid the bill.

I have addresses and emails for Houston TV stations and will see if a little publicity might get the situation resolved.

Also considering writing a letter to the Attorney General of Hawaii to put more pressure on Jimmy to do the right thing.

And if nothing else gets him off his duff I have a hungry lawyer friend here in Austin.  

None of the units at Alii Kai he mismanages are on the market yet as he promised.  But I have a realtor friend at Hanalei who checks weekly for me.

One of his emails said NaPali Kauai is closing for business and will be sold and owners get their share in 2016.  If owners don't pay their maintenance fees the weeks revert to him and the owners get nothing and he gets their share.

If the units sell for $400,00 then one week is worth $400,000/51 or $7843/wk and if the realtor gets 7% and closing costs are 3% then each week net would be worth $7058.70

Texas has lotsa snakes.  


Sterling, the Pit Bull


----------



## Sandy (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi Pit Bull Sterling. 

I think that I am out of luck on any recovery since I let my week go a few years back.  I could make a good argument that it was Jim's fault, but I don't think that will fly.  I certainly haven't paid in the ensuing years, but I have moved on in my timesharing. 

I always like to stay abreast of the developments at Na Pali Kauai, a very nice basic resort in a fabulous place.  I do hope that the remaining owners get something out of this.


----------



## cowboy (Jul 12, 2014)

Kauai Kid said:


> Na Pali Kauai Club owns one or two condos at Alii Kai.  Jim Wyndham, the principal and only manager has really mismanaged and bungled things up.
> 
> He promised to get the 2014 Invoices out on June 4, 2014.  Six months late.
> 
> ...



The other is Sweetwater at the Ali'i Kai managed by Vacation Resorts International. They also don't communicate very well.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks for jogging my memory.  Should have remembered it from Sweetwater TX

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 12, 2014)

Got an email this morning from the Houston Better Business Bureau.

Wyndham did not respond to their request for info and the BBB considers the case closed.

Maybe I need to contact the warden at the Huntsville Texas Prison to see if Jimmy is spending some time there.  :hysterical:

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 26, 2014)

*Help From the 4th Estate (TV &  Newspaper)*

On July 22,14 I sent info to the four major TV stations in the Houston area and Houston's main newspaper regarding Jim Wyndham's inaction on the NaPali Kauai Club 2014 billing at the Alii Kai Resort in Princeville.

Crossing my fingers for a rapid resolution to his management incompetence.

He's ignored everything else.  Will see in a few weeks if he continues to ignore the media (If they help)

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 1, 2014)

*More woes*

Wyndham did not pay Interval International for 2014 so we are unable to use our deposited II weeks that expire in Nov 2014.  We were there on island one time when he hadn't paid the electric bill and the electric company was getting ready to cut the power to the unit we were staying in.  

Sterling


----------



## Ddee555 (Aug 1, 2014)

*Shocking Indeed!*

Reading about this is just shocking to me.  He sounds like a big-time crook!

I don't understand how one manager can wield so much power over a timeshare club.  Do you have a HOA?  A Board of Directors?

I'm not quite sure how timeshare management is typically organized, but I thought timeshares generally have more oversight measures in place, so situations where one person can grind the entire club to a halt don't happen??  

It sounds like he should been fired a longtime ago.  His salary needs to be cut until he starts performing the job he was hired to do...  Of course, it sounds like there is definite fraud and possible embezzlement involved here.

I'm thinking white collar crime.  I know, I know, "innocent until proven guilt," but he needs prison time.  Can the local DA get involved or the Feds??  He can't evade them!!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 6, 2014)

Just made an appointment to see if a lawyer can help.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 15, 2014)

Spoke with both a Honolulu attorney who has practiced at the Supreme Court and with a Texas attorney from the Houston area.

They said be real careful to not get so involved in the case that the legal fees would exceed the funds returned from Jim Wyndham.

So...A few days to cool off


Sterling, old Pit Bull with a few missing teeth :hysterical:


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 16, 2014)

*Checkmate*

The cost to pursue the lawsuit would exceed the funds returned, if we won.

Finis:

Sterling


----------

